

StopNGoGrid - motherwell
http://shawnonthe.net/2009/04/22/stopngogrid/

======
auston
A dude I work with has nothing but praise for GoGrid - he told me setting up a
machine behind the balancer is super simple... I'll see if I can convince him
to share his experience.

~~~
sanswork
Setting up a server behind a load balancer is super simple. The only issue I
have with GoGrid is when you have to setup a few machines with complex
configurations or change the setup behind a load balancer. GoGrid has followed
up with me though as you can see in the comments and advised that most all of
my concerns will be dealt with in the next update. So I'll probably after
update my opinion significantly after that.

------
rnugent
Why do you need servers on the West Coast?

Ray

~~~
sanswork
Hey, I'm Shawn. It was to keep latency low for clients of ours on the west
coast. We have to complete every request within 350ms including network time
and when we were serving west coast clients from the east coast we were unable
to do this due to network latency.

